# What is the kindest thing you have ever done for someone else?



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Think back of a time when you've done something incredibly nice and selfless for someone else.
I'll go first.
During 12th grade, I helped out a really friendly person through his problems that involved his abused same-sex relationship (not really it was more like friends with benefits and the other guy sounded like a real dick). He was in a extreme depressed state which I feared would've led to a dark path for him, I had to do something about it. I talked him through his problems and eventually seemed more relieved and relaxed. We ended up being close friends (but I was still awkward and reserved around as I do with everyone else), I felt better self-consciously and for him.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

On Thanksgiving in college in Seattle visiting my friends I had just got off the Greyhound Bus and there was 3 homeless guys begging for change. When they asked me, I told them to follow me because I was hungry myself. I took them to a Jack in the box and bought them all meals and told them "Happy Thanksgiving" and proceeded to sit with them and learn about their lives. They were truly honest and nice folks, which helped reinforce my belief that just because someone isn't ddresse dnicely or clean ont he outside, sure as hell doesnt mean they are dirty on the inside!


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

offer guidance.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

My church use to have a monthly Bible quiz drawing where you had to asnwer a question about something in the Bible, write your name and answer down, then drop the paper in a box. At the end of every month, my pastor would draw a name from the box and the person he drew would win a free meal coupon for McDonalds. Well, one month I won, and that time there were Two coupons instead of one. So after church I went to McDonalds, and on my way in I saw a homless man standing by the entrance. Long story short, I decided to give him the second meal coupon I had.

What really got me though, is as I approached him, before I could get a word out, he stopped me and asked for $0.75 to buy a cup of coffee. Hearing the and knowing what I was about to do almost brought a tear to my eye. I said, "No sir I don't have change. But, I do have a coupon here for a free meal, and I'd like you to have it."

I find I LOVE telling this event of my life because it always brings a tear to my. That homeless, starving man asked me for a cup of coffee... and I gave him a meal.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't tell her "I told you so."


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I passed by a broke down motorist with the hood up on the interstate, but she was on the opposite side going the other direction. She looked frantic and was nervously walking around her car trying to figure out what to do. I went to the next exit, swung around and headed back in her direction. Once I stopped and went up to her van, she wouldn't get out(was late at night so she was just playing it safe I guess), so I poked around under the hood trying to figure out what was wrong. Finally, she got out with tears in her eyes and told me that her b/f refused to come get her because she took the wrong route to work. She was on the interstate, and he b/f told her to take the back roads. 

During the ride to a gas station, she was nonstop talking on her cellphone to a sister or someone....and didn't even say so much as thanks or anything. It was ok though...she was so wound up that it probably didn't cross her mind. I was glad that I picked her up...rather than someone with bad intentions.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I cared for that person.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Gave them my food when they didn't have anything to eat and were starving.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

My only good friend in school has the worst case of Crohn's disease in Canada. I took a day off of school (it was actually the day of a trip at my school, which was really rare) to be there for him before and after a major surgery. I sat in his pitch black hospital room for hours until he woke up. Did what I could to make him comfortable, because I knew he was a loner like me. Waking up in the hospital alone is horrible.


----------



## The Sorrow (Aug 29, 2012)

When I went with the bus, I saw that one guy from my class was deeply asleep and that he would miss the right bus stop. I woke him up, although he always bullied me.


----------



## iam2452 (Oct 12, 2012)

GunnyHighway said:


> My only good friend in school has the worst case of Crohn's disease in Canada. I took a day off of school (it was actually the day of a trip at my school, which was really rare) to be there for him before and after a major surgery. I sat in his pitch black hospital room for hours until he woke up. Did what I could to make him comfortable, because I knew he was a loner like me. Waking up in the hospital alone is horrible.


Wow! that's a great thing you did for your friend!....your friend is lucky to have you.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

One thing that stands out for me was when I was assigned to break a social norm for my sociology class in senior year of high school. I decided to do a random act of kindness for mine by going to a huge fair (The Big E) and giving out flowers to random people. I gave out flowers to over 100 people that day, and I was surprised to find that every single person reacted positively. I got a lot of hugs, smiles, and people saying that I made their day.  It also helped my SA a lot - it has made me a lot less anxious to approach people and initiate conversation.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I once found a wallet on the floor of a parking lot of a grocery store filled to the brim with cash. Without even thinking about it I turned it into the store's customer service counter. Few minutes later this beautiful ebony goddess of a woman thanks me. Yeah that felt good...


----------



## Moongirlie (Jan 1, 2012)

jsgt said:


> I passed by a broke down motorist with the hood up on the interstate, but she was on the opposite side going the other direction. She looked frantic and was nervously walking around her car trying to figure out what to do. I went to the next exit, swung around and headed back in her direction. Once I stopped and went up to her van, she wouldn't get out(was late at night so she was just playing it safe I guess), so I poked around under the hood trying to figure out what was wrong. Finally, she got out with tears in her eyes and told me that her b/f refused to come get her because she took the wrong route to work. She was on the interstate, and he b/f told her to take the back roads.
> 
> During the ride to a gas station, she was nonstop talking on her cellphone to a sister or someone....and didn't even say so much as thanks or anything. It was ok though...she was so wound up that it probably didn't cross her mind. I was glad that I picked her up...rather than someone with bad intentions.


That was pretty nice of u... ive had the experience where the thank you just never happened. I was kinda like... wth?? but i guess its possible that the person really was just so upset by their situation that they forgot.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> On Thanksgiving in college in Seattle visiting my friends I had just got off the Greyhound Bus and there was 3 homeless guys begging for change. When they asked me, I told them to follow me because I was hungry myself. I took them to a Jack in the box and bought them all meals and told them "Happy Thanksgiving" and proceeded to sit with them and learn about their lives. They were truly honest and nice folks, which helped reinforce my belief that just because someone isn't ddresse dnicely or clean ont he outside, sure as hell doesnt mean they are dirty on the inside!


I teared up when I read this. Thank you, my friend. Believe me........your gesture to those homeless men went well beyond their meal that day. You saw them, you respected them and you told them that they mattered. Wow!


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I was on a trip with a bunch of people; most of them I didn't know. We were stopped at this hotel for the night, and this guy a couple rooms down from me started watching one of these religious end-of-the-world-apocolypse documentories on tv and he started having something between a panic attack and a mental breakdown. I stopped by the room to see if I could do anything to help, and saw a bunch of people just standing around watching him. I thought it was a little ridiculous that no one was doing anything, so I crouched down and held him until he calmed down.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I always give my hard earn money to homeless people, i don't really know why.


----------



## metrokid (Dec 30, 2011)

I was born.


----------



## andipenoza (Oct 16, 2012)

One of the kindest thing I did was I get rid of my pride just to ease the situation, even if it is not my fault, I would still lower my pride but it depends on the situation if it only happens once. I cannot stand not to help and give what I have.


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

This guy in my maths class is failing the subject, but he really wants to study graphic design next year, and no-one wants to repeat their last school year. So I'm lending him my maths study guide and giving him tips for certain questions.


----------

